# Storm Window in the Spirit Corridor



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

We have a small barn that we decorate by hanging three tarps from the beams to create a central space (a swamp) and three areas around the perimeter. There is a permanent lab set, a small graveyard with ghosts at the first corner, a permanent witch house at the other corner, then a passage out with various skeletons. The back corridor between the graveyard and witch's house was supposed to be a mansion hallway, with a couple of ash urns on the back barn wall and some old framed pictures. This year, we really transformed it, adding creepy wallpaper, a coffin, more urns and purple drapes over the tarp. It's not quite done, but here's a peek:








Eventually, we'll paint the ceiling flat black. Here's a short video of the hall so far: 



And here's a link to what it looked like last year: https://1drv.ms/v/s!AnXLQ5G0s4nQiLxCfJgvGd9M5N7gdQ

What do you think?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhh, I like your peeks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The storm window is a really cool effect.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

RoxyBlue said:


> The storm window is a really cool effect.


Thanks! I found the framed iron work at Michael's for $14 (70% off) and that was inspiration for the whole thing. The controller and led strip came from Amazon (they have similar panels, too). The sound is mono, and the second track contains the offset triggers for the controller, so that the lightning flashes and a second later the thunder rolls. I'll hang the curtains behind the coffin tomorrow and take a photo.


----------



## TwichaTwich (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks super cool! Would love to see the completed part in person~


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

TwichaTwich said:


> Looks super cool! Would love to see the completed part in person~


 Thanks! If you're close to southern Indiana (near Louisville, KY), come on down!
We hung the drapery and pictures today:

























That just leaves a couple of Grandin Road arms-with-lanterns at each end and a 10' carpet runner ($22 at Amazon!!!) for the walkway. Next year I'll paint the ceiling flat black.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## FlaHP (Sep 15, 2018)

Love the coffin. Great job


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

FlaHP said:


> Love the coffin. Great job


 Thanks! It's a copy, near as I can make it, of the one used in "Frankenstein" (the opening scene). I've never seen it used in subsequent films, but it must have been. Mine is a 1X1 skeleton skinned with luan, and probably cost about $20-25 to build:








I want to try to make that skeleton and sword figure in the background for our cemetery (signature image), but that'll probably be next year. That prop appeared again in "Bride of Frankenstein" but I've not seen in in any other films.


----------



## Lot13 (Sep 7, 2008)

Love love love it! Great job!


----------

